# Help- Garage Wall Mounted Cabinets



## fergie_1977 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi All,
I am new to this form and still improving my wood working skills with each little project.
I would like to build basic overhead, wall mounted cabinets over my workbench in the garage.
I am looking for plans that may make my life easier to construct them.
These cabinets will be used to house storage totes etc. and all my other garage goodies. The wife wants doors on them to hide the clutter too, heaven forbid we have clutter!! lol

Here are the free space dimensions I have to work with on the wall above my bench:
114" (width)
54" (high) it is 6' from bench top to ceiling, but I took off 1.5' so they dont sit on my workbench
18"-24" (depth) depth depends on your suggestions and plans.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

fergie_1977 said:


> . . . . . . The wife wants doors on them to hide the clutter too, heaven forbid we have clutter!! lol . . . . . .


Man I can relate to that. I want to build our kitchen cabinets with framed cut glass doors but the boss said no " It looks too cluttery". :glare: 

My argument was "But we can see what we need to get quicker." 
Even when I told her I had already compromised by agrreing to keep things in the cabinets and not out on the counter where I like them she just gave me that familiar glare like "The kitchen is my domain you will do as you are told." :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I would like to talk you out of spending money on plans, but if you have to, try http://www.plansnow.com. 

What you will be making is a box or boxes with swinging covers on the front, called doors.:yes::yes: If you decide to make up your own sketch, there is help here with a step by step for your particular situation.


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

If you are still looking for plans - I recommend going to a store like Rocker or Woodcraft and buying a magazine or book that shows how to make a simple cabinet box. Then adjust the dimensions to suit your needs. You will probably make a few separate boxes, then fasten them together as you hang them. If you can find simple plan to build a set of hanging cabinets, all the better. Joinery methods can be altered to suit whatever tools you have. Also, I have seen Rocker advertise a cabinet making class.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> ....that familiar glare like "The kitchen is my domain you will do as you are told." :laughing:


And how long have you been married??? And you are _just now_ learning this? :laughing: :laughing: 

Why don't you offer her a compromise and build one cabinet to show off all her pretty crystal and china? Then you'll be happy and she will too.

Nancy (100 days)


----------



## GilaJorge (Sep 14, 2007)

New Yankee Workshop had plans that Norm used in his shop...some had doors as I recall...worth looking at the video and his plans can easily be modified for your particular dimentions...I do this all the time...


----------



## Superglide (Oct 2, 2007)

I made my shop cabinets with framed plexiglass doors. I can see where my stuff is, but dust and crap stays out. My wife always says I take better care of the shop than I do in the house. oh well.


----------



## Rex Bloem (Oct 6, 2007)

Kreg has a booklet out that shows how to make cabinets using a pocket hole jig. I have made some and they are working well


----------



## WonderMonkey (Oct 9, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> I would like to talk you out of spending money on plans, but if you have to, try http://www.plansnow.com.
> 
> What you will be making is a box or boxes with swinging covers on the front, called doors.:yes::yes: If you decide to make up your own sketch, there is help here with a step by step for your particular situation.


Nice link! Just looking at the plans gives me some great ideas.


----------



## dtrider (Jun 5, 2008)

fergie, I too am a new woodworker and was able to pull off garage cabinets as my first project using mostly my table saw. I didn't use any plans I just measured the space and made boxes that fit. Check out this link on the forum. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/first-project-garage-cabinets-7431/. These are hanging above our washer and dryer.

I used birch plywood for the boxes and poplar for the face frames and doors. The tools I used were the table saw, pipe clamps and pocket screws with pocket screw jig.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't spend any money on plans!! Go to the library and pick up a book on cabinet making. It's free! Building Woodshop Workstations by Danny Proulx has plans for shop cabinets, and explains how to change the plans to fit your needs.


----------



## jwcole (Nov 22, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> I would like to talk you out of spending money on plans, but if you have to, try http://www.plansnow.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## justbuildstuff (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree with the recklessone, go to the library and fnd a book. I love the library and everyone seems to forgett about it. Also on garage cabinets ask around and see if anyone is replacing their kitchen cabinets and throwing the old ones away. Many of my garage cabinets are recycled kitchen cabinets the others I have just thrown together with scrap wood.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,
Remember one thing,"Real men don't read instructions" until after you screwed everything up and your wife is sitting there laughing at you. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Keep in mind that a cabinet thats more that 12 inches deep 18 inches off the bench can be a head basher.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

i also recommend going to the library before buying any plans

at my local library there are probably 500 woodworking books of all types


----------



## Susan J (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
I just finished installing our old kitchen cabinets in the garage (water damage from a broken pipe on the second floor resulted in a new kitchen - bummer). I hung the upper cabinets using french cleats which made hanging much easier. I ripped generic brand trex decking material to make a base to put the bottom cabinets on (they are made of particle board, so I wanted them off the cement floor). We lost the cabinet the sink was mounted in, so I had to build a new one - the reason why I am writing. I was able to look at the old cabinets, measure my space, and replicate a matching cabinet very easily - and this was my first woodworking project of significance. I have a cheesy CM tablesaw that you can now buy for $89, a handheld circular saw, and a router. It took longer to cut out all the wood then to assemble the thing. If I had to do it again, I would lay out the sides and back (side back side) and router the dadoes in all at the same time in one long line - this was my biggest mistake because the back dado was off by a 16th and it took a while to correct the problem. I think a good long look at the cabinets you already own, and some help from the internet or the library, and some scrap paper to jot down your measurements, and you should be good to go - Best wishes for your new (uncluttered) garage cabinets!


----------

